# Beats audio



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

I know the rezound has it and I was wondering if we could port the software to our phones? I have some really nice bose earbuds that sound pretty good but i hear the rezound users saying how awesome beatz audio is. If this is not and option can someone point me to an app that is better than stock? I will take free or paid apps as long as its worth the money.

Thanks guys!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomad83 (Dec 27, 2011)

I think it is in some form. I just loaded a rom with it for my thunderbolt i'm giving my girlfriend.

Just did this last night so haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Good question. I'm sure it's just a deeply integrated apk.

Anyone with a rezound floating around in here? Pull it for me and I'll try. I doubt it'll work though, as we're mixing HTC and Moto on a locked down phone. I don't see good things happening. Lol.

Maybe track down the guy that got Motocast (formerly Zumocast) working on all phones. I used to send him the apks. He's on that "other" forum...


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

Volume+ app has a beats audio sound setting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

Mods can close this. Downloaded winamp pro lost intrest in beatz lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------

